# S C dispensary bottle



## fcatoem9 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello all, Im new here and I have obtained a sc paper label dispensary bottle with only one x. It says corn whiskey on it and I was wondering the value. Also Is it rare. Will post some pics soon. By the way it is a half pint.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 12, 2012)

that would be interesting to see.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

> m new here and I have obtained a sc paper label dispensary bottle with only one x. It says corn whiskey on it and I was wondering the value. Also Is it rare.


 
 Hey Fred,

 Welcome to the wondering wing of A-BN. We're all wondering when you will be putting up some good photos. Speculation about the unseen is seldom of much value.

 Does it look like the one in Pitchfork Ben's pocket? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 You see our dilemma, I trust.


----------



## fcatoem9 (Feb 13, 2012)

Half pint sc paper label.


----------



## fcatoem9 (Feb 13, 2012)

sc half pint paper label


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 13, 2012)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-124001/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#124216

 a similar one was discussed before.


----------

